# Headband



## jenven (Dec 5, 2012)

Think someone posted a link to this pattern a few days ago. I used 4.5mm needles and James C.Brett Monsoon aran weight yarn. Will see if I can find the link. It is on YouTube and the pattern is in Russian and English


----------



## PointySticksNStones (Mar 20, 2012)

That is really attractive. Good job. Love the colors.


----------



## dragonswing (Feb 18, 2014)

So cute!


----------



## KathyT (Apr 3, 2012)

Nice!! Love the colors!


----------



## SEA (Feb 9, 2011)

I like the design and the colors. Nice job.

SEA


----------



## Laniebp (May 30, 2014)

jenven said:


> Think someone posted a link to this pattern a few days ago. I used 4.5mm needles and James C.Brett Monsoon aran weight yarn. Will see if I can find the link. It is on YouTube and the pattern is in Russian and English


That looks complicated.....is it? I would love to have the pattern.


----------



## Chrissy (May 3, 2011)

WOW! That is lovely! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jenven (Dec 5, 2012)

Can't paste the link but if you put DIY: Braided headband (Knitting Tutorial) into your search engine it will come up for youtube. Hope this helps


----------



## jenven (Dec 5, 2012)

No it's not complicated although it looks as if it would be!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

That's lovely and I really like the colours


----------



## BarbaraBL (Nov 27, 2013)

Gorgeous!


----------



## Jimmy'swife (Nov 9, 2013)

Very Nice!


----------



## fibermcgivver (Dec 18, 2012)

Love the headband! Perfect for gifts! For my skimpy hair situation, I would pick up stitches around the top edge and add a top to make a hat. Either/or, it's a great design! :thumbup:


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

Really pretty - I like your idea.


----------



## bethshangirl (Jan 23, 2013)

DIY: Braided headband (Knitting Tutorial) | Повяз: 



ls this it?.....l love it!


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)




----------



## Laniebp (May 30, 2014)

I watched just part of the tutorial and I don't even know what they mean by edge loop. Also, it is continental knitting and so it is hard for me to follow along......I am a beginning knitter.


----------



## jenven (Dec 5, 2012)

Yes that's the one!


----------



## tracy (Apr 11, 2011)

Lovely well done


----------



## jenven (Dec 5, 2012)

This is how I interpreted the pattern
Cast on 47 stitches
Row 1: knit first stitch then K1, P1 five times
Knit 25 stitches followed by P1 K1 five times you have 1 stitch left with yarnat front slip last stitch purl wise 
Row 2 knit first stitch then knit the purl stitches and purl the knit stitches, purl 25 stitches then again purl the knits and knit the purls to the last stitch and with yarn at front slip last stitch purl wise. You now have a border of seed stitch on either side of the 25 stocking stitch
Repeat the last 2 rows twice more 
Row 7:Work seed stitch border, cast off 25 central stitches work seed stitich border. Row 8 :seed stitch border cast on 25 stitches seed stitch border


----------



## jenven (Dec 5, 2012)

Ran out of space!!!
Repeat these 8 rows until desired length. The edge loop she is referring to is just a way of producing a neat edge
Hope this helps


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

Yes, it's the selvedge. I didn't quite catch the last detail where it says to do a second one the same way. Because I see a section that's split in two that gets attached when you join it all in a circle, I'm assuming that's what it means?? I guess I'll wing it on that part if I ever make this..

Also note that she holds the yarn doubled.

Anyway, jenven, yours is great, & I love the colors!


----------



## luree (Feb 21, 2014)

That is so beautiful.


----------



## Laniebp (May 30, 2014)

Thank you so much JenVen for the explanation. I will have to give it a try!


----------



## Casey47 (Feb 5, 2014)

That's really cool.


----------



## moonriver (Feb 22, 2013)

Love it ....so pretty


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Lovely design !Great job... :thumbup:


----------



## arkynana (Apr 11, 2011)

Cool :thumbup:


----------



## olithia (May 31, 2013)

jenven said:


> Think someone posted a link to this pattern a few days ago. I used 4.5mm needles and James C.Brett Monsoon aran weight yarn. Will see if I can find the link. It is on YouTube and the pattern is in Russian and English


Jenven,
I love your colors.
Here is the link for the post last week.
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-289011-1.html
Here is my version:


----------



## jenven (Dec 5, 2012)

Love yours and the colour too. What weight of yarn did you use as it doesn't say and she appears to be using her yarn double?


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Beautiful headband,beautiful work and colours.


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

very nice and very pretty yarn


----------



## Senjia (Nov 22, 2013)

Love the yarn and the headband is very pretty. Nice pattern.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Wow!!! Where is the pattern?


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Lovely headband...nice design and color.
:thumbup:


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Yes it is!!! Love it, thanks bethshangirl.


bethshangirl said:


> DIY: Braided headband (Knitting Tutorial) | Повяз:
> 
> 
> 
> ls this it?.....l love it!


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

That's cool! Love the colours too...


----------



## soneka (Feb 8, 2011)

Great colors, super cute pattern.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

What weight yarn? Looks like fingering used double.. am I correct on that?


jvallas said:


> Yes, it's the selvedge. I didn't quite catch the last detail where it says to do a second one the same way. Because I see a section that's split in two that gets attached when you join it all in a circle, I'm assuming that's what it means?? I guess I'll wing it on that part if I ever make this..
> 
> Also note that she holds the yarn doubled.
> 
> Anyway, jenven, yours is great, & I love the colors!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Yes, what weight yarn did you use?


angelaine said:


> Jenven,
> I love your colors.
> Here is the link for the post last week.
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-289011-1.html
> Here is my version:


----------



## jenven (Dec 5, 2012)

Thomas C Brett Monsoon, aran weight Shade S2


----------



## God's Girl (Jan 29, 2013)

Very cool !! Looks so intricate when finished but doesn't look to hard to knit up. That's the kind of project I like for sure.


----------



## olithia (May 31, 2013)

patocenizo said:


> Yes, what weight yarn did you use?


I used Bernat worsted weight yarn.

 the pattern from Taka ( she is russian):

Today we going to make braided headband!

For this we need:
Yarn 120gr
Pointed needles 4.0 mm
Crochet or needle
Scissors

Cast on 47 stitches.

Row 1: remove an edge loop, knit 10 stitches - knit 1, purl 1, knit 25 stitches and again knit 10 stitches - knit 1, purl 1, edge loop.

Row 2: edge loop, knit 10 stitches - purl over knit and knit over purl, purl 25 stitches and again knit 10 stitches - purl over knit and knit over purl, edge loop.

Repeat row 1 and row 2 twice.

Row 7: edge loop, 10 stitches by the pattern, 25 stitches cast off, 10 stitches by the pattern, edge loop.

Row 8: edge loop, 10 stitches by the pattern, cast on 25 stitches, 10 stitches by the pattern, edge loop.

Repeat from row 1 to row 8 to the desired length.

Last shaft of the headband divide into two parts. Cast on 13 stitches and continue from row 1 to row 7. Last 7-th row bind off.

Second part make same way.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks, I think by using fingering weight doubled I will get close to the same weight...anyone comment? I've got tons of fingering weight from lace knitting. I also remembered my 2 cents worth of Russian. BTW, how many repeats did you make? thanks.


angelaine said:


> I used Bernat worsted weight yarn.
> 
> the pattern from Taka ( she is russian):
> 
> ...


----------



## dwidget (May 30, 2011)

there was a similar tutorial post last week or so doing the same technique using a knitting machine.


----------



## joan Hagan (Jul 11, 2014)

very beautiful!!!!!


----------



## linzers (May 17, 2012)

How clever. You did a lovely job.


----------



## yorkie1 (Sep 5, 2011)

bethshangirl said:


> DIY: Braided headband (Knitting Tutorial) | Повяз:
> 
> 
> 
> ls this it?.....l love it!


That looks like it, but no way could I follow the Tutorial. Any written directions aren't in English. :-(


----------



## Flynn (Sep 1, 2013)

Amazing, I just was looking for a pattern of how to make a braid like that on the edge of a hat. Now I am a step closer thank you


----------



## Theresa 47 (Sep 3, 2014)

Love this headband! Went on Ravelry site, but found when trying to copy the instructions it said cast on 47 st's, but you really need 49 to begin, according to the pattern stitches. And to k the p st's and p the k st's doesn't work out for me either. WHAT am I missing? Can someone with more knowledge help me understand this simple looking pattern. Think I just need it all written out for me. Thanks Theresa


----------



## castingstitches (Oct 16, 2013)

Cute.


----------



## Lndyf9 (Jul 6, 2013)

It's lovely.


----------



## jenven (Dec 5, 2012)

Look back on this topic. It has been written out already. You need 47 stitches. 11 each side of the 25 central stitches done in stocking stitch. I knit the first stitch of each row and slip the last one purl wise. This gives a lovely neat edge. The other 10 stitches on either side are worked in seed stitch or as we call it in the UK Moss stitch. Hope this helps &#128522;


----------



## Lee Carlson (May 15, 2013)

Such talent. Russian? Would love to have in english.


----------



## Lee Carlson (May 15, 2013)

Such talent. Russian? Would love to have in english.


----------



## Lee Carlson (May 15, 2013)

Such talent. Russian? Would love to have in english.


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

so pretty


----------



## jenven (Dec 5, 2012)

A head cold and a windy, rainy day in Bedfordshire equals another headband made. This one is worked in Katia Broadway and has a slight sparkle to it.


----------



## Lidewij (Dec 7, 2013)

Very interesting!


----------



## Misty Mama (Dec 13, 2013)

I made a afghan like this years ago. Same technique


----------



## NCAknitter (Sep 28, 2013)

on my list to try


----------



## Farmwoman (Jul 2, 2014)

jenven- Your pattern is interesting, your colors are wonderful, and your work sublime. It is a neat pattern, isn't it? Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Squiter60 (Jan 19, 2013)

Cabled Seed St Jacket


bethshangirl said:


> DIY: Braided headband (Knitting Tutorial) | Повяз:
> 
> 
> 
> ls this it?.....l love it!


Thank you for the link


----------



## mochamarie (Mar 9, 2012)

Beautiful colors and the headband is really cute. Great work. :thumbup:


----------



## Stitchintwin (Jun 20, 2011)

Wow! I love this  Colors are great, thanks for sharing !


----------



## keldebtar (Apr 4, 2014)

Love it!!!!


----------



## Theresa 47 (Sep 3, 2014)

I will , thanks for your help, would like to start one for a gift. What type yarn do you think was used and needle size? Think I'll try a 5 or 6? 
Theresa


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Lovely &#128158;


----------



## sevolnam (Jul 16, 2012)

Looked to see if she had it also in English not unless you were talking about the few instructions on the video, but this seems to be the only one...






www.youtube.com/watch?v=-4CDrIyonos

hopefully one of them will work

addendum: Just viewed and saved the video so that I can type up the instructions for a later date... I did ask the aurthor if they were able to change the font color because being white is a strain on the eyes, mine anyways...


----------



## tulipano (Oct 15, 2011)

Wow !! Amazing transformation


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Lovely, thanks for posting.


----------



## cleantea (Nov 11, 2012)

that's very unusual. I am going to make one when I have finished what is on the go at moment.


----------



## cnhjaa (Oct 6, 2012)

Thanks for finding the link. I'm anxious to start.


----------



## lovelandjanice (Aug 8, 2012)

Noticed she was using the yarn double stranded. What weight was she using?


----------



## Kiwiflynn (Aug 6, 2013)

Really pretty.


----------



## uscgmom4 (Jul 6, 2012)

jenven said:


> Think someone posted a link to this pattern a few days ago. I used 4.5mm needles and James C.Brett Monsoon aran weight yarn. Will see if I can find the link. It is on YouTube and the pattern is in Russian and English


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## golfmom1018 (Apr 17, 2011)

Love it!


----------



## Longtimer (May 23, 2013)

Lee Carlson said:


> Such talent. Russian? Would love to have in english.


Take the time to read the entire thread. Someone has written it out in English.


----------



## Longtimer (May 23, 2013)

http://goodideasforyou.com/video/4164-diy-braided-knit-headband.html
Here are some pictures on making the braid. It also gives the link for the YouTube video. 
Between the above pictures, the English directions given elsewhere in this thread, and the Russian video, you should be able to make this headband successfully. 
The "edge loop" referred to is the selvedge. 
Good luck.


----------



## DebraSundhausen (Jan 28, 2011)

This just solved my problem of something different to make for a friend. Now to see if I can do a scarf to match.


----------



## MaryCarter (Oct 17, 2011)

jenven said:


> Can't paste the link but if you put DIY: Braided headband (Knitting Tutorial) into your search engine it will come up for youtube. Hope this helps


Lovely headband isn't it...thanks for sharing.
I have written out the pattern from the video, but it is pretty long winded.
I am guessing you moss stitch the borders, cast off and back on after every 8 rows, then braid as directed.


----------



## jenven (Dec 5, 2012)

She doesn't say what weight of yarn she uses. I used Aran weight yarn and 4.5 mm needles.


----------



## Shazc (Jul 28, 2014)

This is beautiful I would really love the link if you can find it


----------



## jenven (Dec 5, 2012)

Look back on this topic....it's here at least once.


----------



## lovelandjanice (Aug 8, 2012)

Thank you all for your replies. Aran weight doubled will make a nice warm headband. My granddaughter would love it. Love the way she connects the band strips. Used to make a crocheted afghan with braid. Think it was dc 10, c 10 repeat across, end with 10 dc. Braid up the chains. Was beautiful until my dtr's dog got hold of it.


----------



## jenven (Dec 5, 2012)

I didn't use the aran yarn double. I thought it was thick enough


----------



## sritchie171 (Jul 3, 2013)

I couldn't get any sense out of that video! By the time you can read the instructions, they're gone! Wish there were written ones 'cause that thing is cool!


----------



## yorkie1 (Sep 5, 2011)

sritchie171 said:


> I couldn't get any sense out of that video! By the time you can read the instructions, they're gone! Wish there were written ones 'cause that thing is cool!


Every time written instructions came up I paused the video and wrote down the directions. After reading a lot of the posts from everyone on this subject I think I can follow the instructions on the video. Thanks everyone!!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Margit (Mar 28, 2013)

jenven said:


> Think someone posted a link to this pattern a few days ago. I used 4.5mm needles and James C.Brett Monsoon aran weight yarn. Will see if I can find the link. It is on YouTube and the pattern is in Russian and English


Your headband is really pretty BUT I cast on 45 sts because 47 did not work out with 10, 10 and 25 in the middle, with a double yarn and a 6 needle. With a circular needle it did not fit a normal head of say 22"...........any suggestions how I could get mine to look like yours?????


----------



## Margit (Mar 28, 2013)

jenven said:


> Think someone posted a link to this pattern a few days ago. I used 4.5mm needles and James C.Brett Monsoon aran weight yarn. Will see if I can find the link. It is on YouTube and the pattern is in Russian and English


So sorry you make the headband as long as you want to go around and I was measuring the width"" The light just went on!!!


----------



## jenven (Dec 5, 2012)

The 47 stitches are divided: I knit the first stitch on every row and slip the last stitch purl wise. That leaves 45 stitches, 10 seed stitch on either side of the 25 stocking stitches.


----------



## Margit (Mar 28, 2013)

jenven said:


> The 47 stitches are divided: I knit the first stitch on every row and slip the last stitch purl wise. That leaves 45 stitches, 10 seed stitch on either side of the 25 stocking stitches.


thank you.


----------



## MaryCarter (Oct 17, 2011)

jenven said:


> She doesn't say what weight of yarn she uses. I used Aran weight yarn and 4.5 mm needles.


I think if you kept the yarn to needle size correct you could do it in any yarn?

I really like your Aran weight example.


----------



## TabathaJoy (Mar 5, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## cabbagehome (Dec 23, 2011)

PointySticksNStones said:


> That is really attractive. Good job. Love the colors.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## sylviaelliott (May 11, 2011)

thanks for that. i have been looking for a nice headband to knit for my daughter.


----------



## Sunny Days (Jan 4, 2012)

Love the headband pattern and the yarn colors!


----------



## kacey66 (Sep 9, 2013)

Interesting! Love your colors.


----------



## Bisknit (May 24, 2013)

So cute.


----------



## Grannie maggie (Oct 30, 2012)

Beautiful, love the colours :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## AiLin (Dec 28, 2012)

Beautiful!


----------



## Laniebp (May 30, 2014)

I am in the midst of making it. When I go to cast on the stitches to begin the next rows in the "rope" part, they look so loose and it takes awhile to get them tight. What am I doing wrong if anything?


----------



## Laniebp (May 30, 2014)

Laniebp said:


> I am in the midst of making it. When I go to cast on the stitches to begin the next rows in the "rope" part, they look so loose and it takes awhile to get them tight. What am I doing wrong if anything?


Never got an answer but have figured it out on my own.


----------



## jenven (Dec 5, 2012)

Sorry didn't reply sooner but been busy with hubby's man flu and grandchildren being ill!! I found that it depends on which way you cast on the 25 stitches. I use the method where you use the yarn over the right thumb and slip it on to the left needle. Don't know where I picked up this method but if I find it again will post it. Again apologies for delay in replying x


----------



## Laniebp (May 30, 2014)

jenven said:


> Sorry didn't reply sooner but been busy with hubby's man flu and grandchildren being ill!! I found that it depends on which way you cast on the 25 stitches. I use the method where you use the yarn over the right thumb and slip it on to the left needle. Don't know where I picked up this method but if I find it again will post it. Again apologies for delay in replying x


That's ok Jenven.........we have had a nasty virus here too. We have been coughing our heads off.

If I get the picture, that is the way I am casting on too. It just seems to take a lot more time when you have to cast on in the middle of something instead of the beginning of something.


----------



## lavertera (Mar 15, 2011)

That's neat :thumbup: 


Pam


----------



## norma goodrich (Dec 31, 2013)

i love headband, thank you


----------



## yorkie1 (Sep 5, 2011)

Update on the "Braided Headband" I finally finished the headband. It is a total flop!! I laid it flat and measured it and it was 20 inches.(someone on here told me their head measured 22 in. she stopped at 20 in. and after finished it fit just fine.) I tried to finish it off, but the instructions were not clear enough in that video and I didn't get it right. I had all the ends hidden and can't find them now to frog any of it so in the trash can it will go.
hope anyone else that makes it can figure it out. "-(


----------



## Byrdgal (Jun 27, 2011)

Beautiful!!!!


----------



## Laniebp (May 30, 2014)

I got mine done but would never make another one. Too much work for a headband. I messed up several places but hard to tell because of the braiding.


----------



## norma goodrich (Dec 31, 2013)

it is beautiful....be proud of your job


----------



## yorkie1 (Sep 5, 2011)

Laniebp said:


> I got mine done but would never make another one. Too much work for a headband. I messed up several places but hard to tell because of the braiding.


 You and me, both. I'd never try another one unless I could find the pattern, not just the foreign video with just one line directions in English. I could not figure out how to finish off after I got the two single strips done. 
Mine looks like yours until you see the back seam. UGH!! It's also too big. I made it 20 inches long and when finished was supposed to be just right for a 22 inch head. "WRONG"" :evil: :evil: :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## jenven (Dec 5, 2012)

I didn't measure mine I just kept on trying it round my head until it fitted when stretched!


----------



## Laniebp (May 30, 2014)

Jenven, I just went by your pictures of how many "ropes" to do. It fit my head but the whole thing seemed so wide. I wouldn't do the sides so wide if I were to make it again, which I am not! :roll:


----------



## Byrdgal (Jun 27, 2011)

Laniebp said:


> I got mine done but would never make another one. Too much work for a headband. I messed up several places but hard to tell because of the braiding.


Gorgeous!!!


----------



## keldebtar (Apr 4, 2014)

Well, I just finished my version. Thanks to those KPers who translated the pattern. The video was hard to follow at the end. Like many of you, I would not make another one. But it's done. It will be donated to our church bazaar!! I swore so much making it, it needs a good home!


----------



## SEA (Feb 9, 2011)

It is pretty.

The last thing I need in my life now is more stress so I think this project will go on the back burner. LOL

SEA


----------



## Magicnymph (Aug 20, 2014)

jenven said:


> I didn't measure mine I just kept on trying it round my head until it fitted when stretched!


only I used my daughters head, hers is larger than mine. have made 2 now out of lovely purple and white angora... ever so soft


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)




----------



## Farmwoman (Jul 2, 2014)

JenVen- What a lovely headband! Love your yarn colors, the design, and your beautiful work. Can you please find the pattern? I have no idea how the braiding happened! Thanks! : )


----------



## jenven (Dec 5, 2012)

If you look back on this topic I wrote the pattern out. Also I just watched the YouTube video to see how to plait it.


----------



## Katieknits (Jul 22, 2011)

Very nice. Love the colors.


----------



## norma goodrich (Dec 31, 2013)

thank you


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

You might try Lacy headband too.


----------



## Katieknits (Jul 22, 2011)

jenven, can't wait to get started. Have to finish a WIP. Thanks for all your time and writing out pattern. I think I'll use the same yarn you did. Love yours.


----------



## Miri (Dec 17, 2011)

Excellent!


----------

